# Eternal Rider rides all over KASR....



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I must admit, when i saw Harlands thread about bombs, I was sure that he had forgotten my last retaliation bomb I sent him and quite frankly i was more concerned about the ass-ramming I'm about to receive from South Florida....so basically, it's the HITS that you DON'T SEE coming that hurt the most....and he smacked me up goood!!!







A Aurora Platinum!!! WOOHOO!!! Harland sent me one of those quite some time back and I must admit I am HOOKED on those things now! The 1495 and the prefer's are AWESOME!!! Two hemingways?!??! Daaaaaaamn! And some Don Lino Africa's.....MEDIC!!!!!! I've been hit!

I have been ridden....eternally....but you know me, Harland...I don't take it sitting down.  Thanks bro!!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Sweet hit on the Mammary Muncher !!!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice hit, just don't expect it to be over... :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Its never ove till its over and then it still isn't over.

Nice sneak attack Harland. Enjoy Boobie Biter !!


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

KASR said:


> I must admit, when i saw Harlands thread about bombs, I was sure that he had forgotten my last retaliation bomb I sent him and quite frankly i was more concerned about the ass-ramming I'm about to receive from South Florida....so basically, it's the HITS that you DON'T SEE coming that hurt the most....and he smacked me up goood!!!
> 
> A Aurora Platinum!!! WOOHOO!!! Harland sent me one of those quite some time back and I must admit I am HOOKED on those things now! The 1495 and the prefer's are AWESOME!!! Two hemingways?!??! Daaaaaaamn! And some Don Lino Africa's.....MEDIC!!!!!! I've been hit!
> 
> I have been ridden....eternally....but you know me, Harland...I don't take it sitting down.  Thanks bro!!!


Now that is an " ass-ramming " I would love... wait.. did I say that right


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Can't we all just get along. Man law: No ass ramming!
KASR being ridden, now thats an image i did not need. 
Nice smack down. :sl


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Damn! That's quite a hit!


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice hit there.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Very nice.....I did a newbie sampler trade with Rider so I know how hard he can hit.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Way to go Harland, that's the way to:bx and:bx when he least expects it.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Bad... title..... mental.... image.... must.... be..... erased......










and by the way, Aaron, that was, in my eyes, a HELL of a spanking...


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

was that address list meant to scare?

nice hit, hope your ass heals soon:ss


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

n3uka said:


> was that address list meant to scare?


That depends: did it scare you?


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

Mother of god that is one HELL of a bomb!


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

not real hard to see who is next on KASR's list, is it


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Cant say you didnt have it coming Aaron  

Way to hit him hard Harland


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Very nice hit!!!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice hit, Harland!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

mdtaggart said:


> ...Man law: No ass ramming!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice "ride" Harland! You are a generous Gorilla, and hit another of the same! Congrats Aaron!


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

KASR did you find my meds in that box? I'm still looking for them!:r :r 

Enjoy the sticks 
Harland


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice hit Eternal Rider, enjoy the smokes Kasr.:ss


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

Great Hit


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Eternal Rider said:


> KASR did you find my meds in that box? I'm still looking for them!:r :r
> 
> Enjoy the sticks
> Harland


You must have sent them in a different bombing run, cuz all that was in my bomb was DESTRUCTION! LOL!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

publicspeakingnerd said:


> Mother of god that is one HELL of a bomb!


Just wait till you see what lands next....

ATL


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice hit, and well packaged also!! How do you package them that way Eternal Rider??? WTG!! :ss


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> Nice hit, and well packaged also!! How do you package them that way Eternal Rider??? WTG!! :ss


Your probably refering to the cigar bags. They actually come that way so you can fit them in there individual slot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

Really nice hit Harland!! You off your meds or something!:r

Enjoy those treats, Kasr, but put them somewhere behind some sandbags, so when the Florida crews smacks you, these from the "rider" will remain safe and undamaged!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

SvilleKid said:


> Really nice hit Harland!! You off your meds or something!:r
> 
> Enjoy those treats, Kasr, but put them somewhere behind some sandbags, so when the Florida crews smacks you, these from the "rider" will remain safe and undamaged!


Will do! You think it'll help?


----------

